# Exit level of discharge



## inspecterbake (Feb 24, 2010)

I have a building code question for you. Is your interpretation of 'the level of exit discharge' that it must be an exit to grade level or to an exit stair/ area of refuge? I have a very interesting project coming up that I want additional input on and could sure use yours.


----------



## Coug Dad (Feb 24, 2010)

Re: Exit level of discharge

The means of egress is defined as the Exit Access, the Exit, and the Exit Discharge.  The level of exit discharge is the point where the Exit Discharge starts.  A little more information would be helpful to consider your question


----------



## brudgers (Feb 24, 2010)

Re: Exit level of discharge



			
				inspecterbake said:
			
		

> I have a building code question for you. Is your interpretation of 'the level of exit discharge' that it must be an exit to grade level or to an exit stair/ area of refuge? I have a very interesting project coming up that I want additional input on and could sure use yours.


The level of exit discharge is distinct from grade level.  See 1024.1


----------



## Gene Boecker (Feb 24, 2010)

Re: Exit level of discharge

The level of exit discharge can be difficult to identify in some projects.  On a flat site, it's fairly simple but where the site slopes, it can be hard to address.  An exterior stair can exit from an upper story and not be "at the level of exit discharge" but on a sloping site, it could be.  An exterior stair from the building entry level would be "at the level of exit discharge" for that exit.

We have had projects where, due to slope, we have used the exterior area of rescue assistance "at the level of exit discharge" because there is no way to get a person out and away from that particular exit given the sloping site.  However, the simple answer is yes, either get out and away or get outside and be protected.


----------



## Coug Dad (Feb 24, 2010)

Re: Exit level of discharge

A building on a sloping site may have several "Levels of Exit Discharge."  It will have only one "Grade Plane."  Most code provisions are based upon height as extablished by the grade plane.  However, some are based upon other factors such as "lowest level of fire department access" and "stories above the level of exit discharge."


----------



## TJacobs (Feb 24, 2010)

Re: Exit level of discharge

*From 2006 IBC:*

*EXIT DISCHARGE. That portion of a means of egress system between the termination of an exit and a public way.*

*EXIT DISCHARGE, LEVEL OF. **The horizontal plane located at the point at which an exit terminates and an exit discharge begins**.*

*1024.1 General.*

*Exits shall discharge directly to the exterior of the building. The exit discharge shall be at grade or shall provide direct access to grade. The exit discharge shall not reenter a building.*

The level of exit discharge is the level at which you are actually outside the building and the exit discharge STARTS, so basically the landing at the exterior door.  Not grade plane.  Horizontal plane at the beginning of the exit discharge.

Even with an exterior exit stair you are not at the level of exit discharge until you reach the exterior doors at grade that let you out of the stair.

The level of exit discharge can be on different stories/levels depending on where grade is at the discharge.


----------



## Big Mac (Feb 24, 2010)

Re: Exit level of discharge

Tjacobs - That was a very lucid response.  Spring "Training" fever must not have hit yet.


----------



## TJacobs (Feb 24, 2010)

Re: Exit level of discharge



			
				Big Mac said:
			
		

> Tjacobs - That was a very lucid response.  Spring "Training" fever must not have hit yet.


Thanks for the compliment.  I have baseball "fever" year-round...I've just learned to cope with the breaks in the action...  

NHRA started too so I'm in hog heaven!


----------

